Ask HN: For next 10+ years What would be better Front end career, Web or Mobile? - cryptozeus
======
oldgrumpygeek
Just my two cent worth but over the next five to ten years the lines between
web and mobile are going to blur to the point they are one and the same.

~~~
slipwalker
second that, wholeheartly.

------
20180918
Over a 10 year time scale, figure out how to bring in income that doesn't
depend on you working. Or at the very least even if you have to work, you are
not limited by market rates.

~~~
cryptozeus
Yeh working on that ...but just incase

------
chris11
I don't know, I really don't have much experience with either. But my
impression is that the skills for both rapidly change. So I wouldn't attach
any specific skills or companies to my longterm career goals, I'd want to pay
attention to market trends.

------
runjake
The one you enjoy the most.

------
rayvy
Well apps are just the web...on mobile. But technicalities aside, mobile. I'm
getting into react-native without care for any other front-end honestly. It's
mobile or bust

~~~
slipwalker
> I'm getting into react-native without care for any other front-end honestly.
> It's mobile or bust

pretty much the same here, but i'm betting on flutter.io

